# Backlog - Disability Claims



## Harley52 (26 Feb 2020)

What is the latest numbers on the backlog of Disability Claims?  Does VAC have a short or long term plan to solve this situation.  I have been waiting 105 weeks for a decision and still counting with no end in sight.  Am I alone out there?  Thank you


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2020)

Spoke to VAC yesterday. Interesting conversation. Stated they were working on Aug 2018. No plans to do anything.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2020)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Spoke to VAC yesterday. Interesting conversation. Stated they were working on Aug 2018. No plans to do anything.


Asking for them to adhere to the 16 week timeline would be asking for more than they can give right now. So much for all those case workers promised to be hired...


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 Feb 2020)

Actually, the person I spoke to is a long term employee. They (I won't say he or she) said VAC head office is over staffed and has been for a while. More people added, more bureaucracy. Described as small sections, each doing a specific task, dependent on the previous section to complete their task before they start their task. Word they used was a system of "speed bumps". Speed bumps used several times. If one section cannot complete their task on a file, delay. Multiple file delays in a section= backlog.

Mgt doesn't talk to front liners. Mgt initiates new unfounded progress ideas, which the worker bees warn they will fail, but go ahead anyway. e.g.  too few people to initiate My VAC Account which staff told Mgt would substantially increase claims (which it did);converting monthly pension to lump sum. Staff stated the Vets wanted the old system of pension, not Pension For Life which Vets knew was just the lump sum annulated by age.

Vets asking more than they (Trudeau) can give. Statement believed by many staff: substitute can give to willing to give.

The person was venting.


----------



## Harley52 (26 Feb 2020)

6 months ago I called VAC and the adjudicators were working on files from July 2018. Now they are working on files from August 2018.  At that rate they will never catch up.


----------

